# Brandungsangeln und an der Schleuse in Wendtorf Erlaubt ?



## metalwuast (29. Juni 2012)

Ich hoffe das ich in den richtigen Bereich gepostet habe,
wenn nicht bitte nicht ködern, einfach nur einholen und zurücksetzten bitte #c

Also:

Ich bin so ab dem 09.07 in Wendtorf ganz oben bei dem Campingplatz:

 Strandweg 7      
  24235 Wendtorf 

kann man von dort Brandungsangeln Betreiben 
und kennt jemand die schleuse darf man Südlich der schleuse angeln oder ist es verpachtet ?

Wollten so Aal an der Schleuse und Brandung halt Platt/Dorsch beangeln

für Hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar

LG

Rene


----------



## metalwuast (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Brandungsangeln und an der Schleuse in Wendtorf Erlaubt ?*

Weiß keiner Rat ? ich finde überhaupt nichts nicht mal Google hilft mir sonst würde ich hier nicht Posten )


----------



## Daniel-93 (30. Juni 2012)

Hey direktes Brandungsangeln ist an der Schleuse verboten es steht aber auch ein Schild an der schleuse wieviel Meter man sich von dort entfernen muss soweit ich mich erinnern kann.

Wenn du auf der anderen Seite des Deiches angeln möchtest benötigst du eine Erlaubnisse Karte zum angeln, die Wochenkarte kostet zwischen 5-8 Euro habe den Preis nichtmehr ganz genau im Kopf.
Diese Karte erhältst du zb am Schönberger Strand in der Touristen Information bei Edeka Auf dem Parkplatz, ob ein Kauf solch einer Karte auch wo anders möglich ist kann ich dir leider nicht sagen.

Hoffe ich konnte dir etwas helfen. #6


----------



## prime caster 01 (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Brandungsangeln und an der Schleuse in Wendtorf Erlaubt ?*

Ich würde mich da einfach hin stellen bei mir kamm da auch keinner und hat gemeckert .                     Ich habe gehört da soll Aal echt gut sein im sommer.


----------



## Daniel-93 (30. Juni 2012)

prime caster 01 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde mich da einfach hin stellen bei mir kamm da auch keinner und hat gemeckert .                     Ich habe gehört da soll Aal echt gut sein im sommer.



Tom du darfst nicht vergessen das das im Winter war als du da warst, jetzt ist Sommer und die Leute liegen am Strand baden usw kann mir gut vorstellen das sich da jemand beschwert wenn er sich dort zum Brandungsangeln hinstellt.

Im Endeffekt ist es ja jedem selbst überlassen was er tut und was nicht


----------



## prime caster 01 (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Brandungsangeln und an der Schleuse in Wendtorf Erlaubt ?*

Also wenn man erst um 22.00 uhr los get is das sicher kein problem.


----------



## Daniel-93 (30. Juni 2012)

prime caster 01 schrieb:
			
		

> Also wenn man erst um 22.00 uhr los get is das sicher kein problem.



Ja gut stimmt schon aber ich würde es trotzdem nicht machen, hat ja auch einen Grund weshalb an den Schleusen das angeln verboten ist. #6


----------



## prime caster 01 (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Brandungsangeln und an der Schleuse in Wendtorf Erlaubt ?*

Ja wegen denn booten


----------



## Daniel-93 (30. Juni 2012)

prime caster 01 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja wegen denn booten



Ne nicht deswegen, das angeln ist ja an jeder Schleuse verboten auch dort wo keine boote stehen.

Es ist verboten weil einige Fische ins Süßwasser schwimmen, und einige vom Süßwasser ins Salzwasser schwimmen zum laichen usw.
So habe ich das damals beim Angelschein gelernt.


----------



## prime caster 01 (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Brandungsangeln und an der Schleuse in Wendtorf Erlaubt ?*

Ja  aber nicht im Sommer.


----------



## Daniel-93 (30. Juni 2012)

prime caster 01 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja  aber nicht im Sommer.



Trotzdem ist es ganzjährig verboten, sonst würde ja ein Datum auf den schildern stehen von wann bis wann das angeln an den Schleusen verboten ist.


----------



## prime caster 01 (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Brandungsangeln und an der Schleuse in Wendtorf Erlaubt ?*

Ich mein da ist auch eins so wie bei unsen Schleusen.


----------



## Daniel-93 (30. Juni 2012)

prime caster 01 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich mein da ist auch eins so wie bei unsen Schleusen.



Was genau meinst du jetzt?


----------



## prime caster 01 (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Brandungsangeln und an der Schleuse in Wendtorf Erlaubt ?*

Ja schonzeit dartum


----------



## Daniel-93 (30. Juni 2012)

prime caster 01 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja schonzeit dartum



Ich weiß immer noch nicht was du meinst, meinst du etwa das bei uns auf den schildern die Schonzeit draufsteht oder was meinst du ?


----------



## metalwuast (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Brandungsangeln und an der Schleuse in Wendtorf Erlaubt ?*

Also habe ich es richtig verstanden ?

Von der Schleuse in Richtung Ostsee kann ich Brandungsangeln mit dem richtigen Abstand von der Schleuse weg "nur Fischereischein"


und von der Schleuse in den "Bach/Fluss" benötige ich eine Tages/Wochenkarte  ?


LG


Rene


----------



## Daniel-93 (30. Juni 2012)

metalwuast schrieb:
			
		

> Also habe ich es richtig verstanden ?
> 
> Von der Schleuse in Richtung Ostsee kann ich Brandungsangeln mit dem richtigen Abstand von der Schleuse weg "nur Fischereischein"
> 
> ...



Richtig. 
Ich glaube 200m von der Schleuse muss Mann Abstand nehmen zum angeln, steht aber alles auf dem Schild direkt vor der Schleuse.


----------



## prime caster 01 (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Brandungsangeln und an der Schleuse in Wendtorf Erlaubt ?*

Ja aber nur wen die meerfo Schonzeit hatt.


----------



## Daniel-93 (30. Juni 2012)

prime caster 01 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja aber nur wen die meerfo Schonzeit hatt.



Ich sag dazu jetzt gar nichts mehr. 

@metalwuast

Ich würde mich ans gesetzt halten (das was auf den schildern steht) aber im Endeffekt ist es die überlassen.
Kannst dich ja mal melden wenn du hier bei uns an der Küste bist, und du zum angeln los gehst dann würde ich mal längs kommen wenn es dir nichts ausmacht.


----------



## metalwuast (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Brandungsangeln und an der Schleuse in Wendtorf Erlaubt ?*

Super ich bedanke mich für eure Infos. 
werde wohl ab dem 9.7 oder 10.07 Abends da stehen entweder am Bach oder halt in der nähe der Schleuse am Strand.

kannst gerne machen kein Problem 



LG

Rene


----------



## Daniel-93 (30. Juni 2012)

metalwuast schrieb:
			
		

> Super ich bedanke mich für eure Infos.
> werde wohl ab dem 9.7 oder 10.07 Abends da stehen entweder am Bach oder halt in der nähe der Schleuse am Strand.
> 
> kannst gerne machen kein Problem
> ...



Alles kla dann sehen wir ja uns vielleicht, falls nicht wünsche ich die viel Spaß am Wasser und Petri Heil. #6


----------



## metalwuast (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Brandungsangeln und an der Schleuse in Wendtorf Erlaubt ?*

Werde ich hoffentlich haben 
Petri Dank


----------



## Norbi (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Brandungsangeln und an der Schleuse in Wendtorf Erlaubt ?*

Moin Männerz,nochmal zu den Schleusen,soviel ich weiss ist das angeln 50m vor und nach der Schleuse verboten!!!


----------



## Daniel-93 (30. Juni 2012)

*AW: Brandungsangeln und an der Schleuse in Wendtorf Erlaubt ?*



Norbi schrieb:


> Moin Männerz,nochmal zu den Schleusen,soviel ich weiss ist das angeln 50m vor und nach der Schleuse verboten!!!



Ja 50m oder 200m bin mir nicht mehr ganz sicher, aber 50m klinkt etwas logischer da 200m doch schon recht weit sind.


----------



## metalwuast (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Brandungsangeln und an der Schleuse in Wendtorf Erlaubt ?*

Danke Norbi ich werde mal schauen, werde einfach genug Abstand nehmen und dann freuen sich alle Behörden ;-)


----------



## Norbi (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Brandungsangeln und an der Schleuse in Wendtorf Erlaubt ?*



metalwuast schrieb:


> Danke Norbi ich werde mal schauen, werde einfach genug Abstand nehmen und dann freuen sich alle Behörden ;-)



jo mach das...ich wünsch Dir auf jedenfall viel Petri#h


----------



## Dorschgreifer (2. Juli 2012)

*AW: Brandungsangeln und an der Schleuse in Wendtorf Erlaubt ?*

Wenn ich nicht irre, dann ist das doch die Schleuse der Barsbeker Au, oder?

Dort gilt gesetzlich folgendes:



> (2) vom 01.Juli bis 31.Dezember werden zu Fischschonbezirken erklärt:


 


> 2. Die Teile der Ostseeküstengewässer:


 


> a. die vor der Mündung der nachstehenden Zuflüsse liegen und im einzelnen durch Verbindungslinien von Eckpunkten begrenzt werden, die in einem Abstand von 200m beiderseits der Mündung un von dort in einem rechten Winkel seewärts bis zu einem Abstand von 200m zur Uferlinie liegen,


 


> cc. in der Kieler Förde


 


> 4. Barsbeker Au


 
Damit ist das Angeln vom 01.07 - 31.12. eines jeden Jahres im Umkreis von 200m zu dieser Schleuse verboten. Und dann hat man dort auch nach 22:00 Uhr nichts zu suchen, oder muss damit rechnen, dass man eine Anzeige kassiert.

Wer da ins Gesetz schaut und hier ist es die Küstenfischereiordnung SH, der findet soetwas sehr schnell. Und da sollte man keine Ratespiele draus machen und erst recht keine Experimente und Versuche.....

Sonst haben wir da eventuell irgendwann Zäune....


----------



## metalwuast (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Brandungsangeln und an der Schleuse in Wendtorf Erlaubt ?*

So habe jetzt nochmal geschaut also 200 m von der Schleuse verboten Barsbeker AU Erlaubnisschein Pflicht...


aber wo hast du das mit 22 Uhr her steht nirgends, weder im Landesfischereigesetzt noch in der Küstenfischereiordnung ?


----------



## Daniel-93 (11. Juli 2012)

@metalwuast

War gestern mal gegen ca. 20.30Uhr am Strand, und wollte dich eigentlich mal besuchen kommen aber du warst nicht da.

Wann bist du den das nächste mal in der Brandung?


----------



## kitesurfer (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Brandungsangeln und an der Schleuse in Wendtorf Erlaubt ?*

Hi wie sieht es mit denn Auen rund um Schönberg aus habt ihr kürtzlich was gefangen (doll verkrautet diesjahr ????). War Samstag auf Mole Angel Stakendorfer Strand . Sehr viele kleine Klieschen dann grösser Haken  drauf gemacht leider kein biss mehr  . Ab Samstag 2 wochen da aufen camper vileicht trifft man sich ja mal am Wasser#6 . Ps jemand schon denn Forellensee in Holm getestet |kopfkrat


----------



## kitesurfer (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Brandungsangeln und an der Schleuse in Wendtorf Erlaubt ?*

Anbei mal die karten wo geangelt werden darf in Schönberg mit Karte vom Toristinformation (quelle) http://www.schoenberg.de
Karte Schönberg da wo gepunktet ist darf mann Angeln 






Karte Barsbek 





und dann noch Angelerlaubnis Schein 





mfg kitesurfer


----------



## metalwuast (14. Mai 2015)

*AW: Brandungsangeln und an der Schleuse in Wendtorf Erlaubt ?*

@ Kitesurfer

Hey bisschen spät meine Antwort, aber danke für deinen Post. So sah mein Erlaubnisschein auch aus ) 

Werde nächste oder übernächste Woche wohl wieder zum angeln hinfahren aber ich werfe nur in die Ostsee diesmal aus. Ich versuche einfach Mit Dendros und gehe auf aal bin gespannt 

Ich hatte übrigens Eine Platte und Drei gute Dorsche Damals erwischt


----------

